# Tromba de Água no norte da Madeira (28 Abril 2011)



## Rog (30 Abr 2011 às 13:41)

No fim da tarde do dia 28 de Abril formou-se na costa norte da Madeira um tornado no mar, tromba d'agua ou tromba marítima. O fenómeno deverá ter demorado cerca de 5 minutos. Várias pessoas relataram este evento e muitas ficaram até assustadas.
Algumas fotos e um video da parte final:
 (fotos João Silva)


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 13:46)

Que brutais registos Rog 

Pena o pouco destaque disso aqui no continente.


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2011 às 14:00)

Espectacular 
Impressionante a quantidade de registos no fórum nos últimos tempos. Espero que não exista um provérbio que diga que não há fartura que não dê em fome.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 14:03)

Lindo!! brutal!! Perfeito!! Excelente registo!!


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2011 às 22:28)

Muito bom registo!!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2011 às 22:58)

Exelente registo


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2011 às 00:54)

Mais um registo interessante tornadico em Portugal, estes eventos são cada vez mais habituais, ou então as pessoas é que andam mais atentas


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Mai 2011 às 01:45)

Boas

Belo registo, e ao ver esta nuvem, tirei algumas conclusões sobre o que vi hoje de tarde. 






Hoje por volta das 19 e pouco a entrar aqui no estuário do Tejo uma nuvem muito parecida e com alguma rotação ainda estive a ver o desenvolvimento durante algum tempo mas ela ao entrar em terra foi perdendo essa mesma rotação. Sempre achei que o facto da rotação estar no meu ponto de vista à frente da célula não poderia originar nada, mas também  pensei que ao estar a sul da célula não via o que estava a norte. Aqui ficam as imagens. 
















Bem fica só aqui o registo que achei interessante.

Muito Bom registo obrigado Rog

Abraços


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2011 às 11:10)

Bom Registo Rog, cada vez mais estes fenómenos estão a aparecer.


----------

